
A Better Scala REPL? [video] - lihaoyi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP5tkmWAhjg
======
rusbus
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10068058](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10068058)

------
ludicast
lihaoyi

you are an absolute madman. I hope typesafe can woo you from dropbox. it would
be insane to see what you get done if scala became your dayjob.

------
Psyonic
+1. I use this nearly every day.

~~~
lihaoyi
What do you use it for?

------
eikenberry
Link to the code?

~~~
benjaminjackman
Code:
[https://github.com/lihaoyi/ammonite](https://github.com/lihaoyi/ammonite)

Docs: [http://lihaoyi.github.io/Ammonite/](http://lihaoyi.github.io/Ammonite/)

